# Best Point and Shoot



## vipul20044 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,

After being overwhelmed at dpreview, I stumbled across photoforum and found it suitable for me, a noob!

I am keen towards buying a point and shoot camera but confused, which one to go for.

After a bit of research, I have found panasonic zs7 to be a leader. However, I am worried about the video quality, images in dark, etc.

I am still open to other choices such as Sony, Canon, etc. (Although I know sony doesn't fair well in travel zoom)

I basically want this purchase to be for a long-term in terms of getting an amazing quality camera with really nice HD video.

Is Sony TX series a better option? At places, I have read that Canon isn't good when it comes to low light conditions. I am not really finicky about low light as an effective quality can only be given by a DSLR (Which i don't want)

I would use the camera basically for indoors, outdoors, travel (not much though) and for videos. I know opinions would differ based on my need but what I need is a one-time buy that would be a good value for money and would be sufficient for years to come.

I am using snapsort to compare cameras but still didn't come to a good conclusion. Video recording is better in TX (1080p compared to 720p) series but it is slight costly.

Sony TX9 sounds good due to its 3d panorama features but I see it as a mere show-off because one needs a 3d TV and stuff for the same. Moreover, it is really costly.

My budget is $330 and I am looking for good model that would fetch breathtaking images and videos (By the standards & capabilities of a still camera+large zoom)

Please recommend a model that will suit my need. As I live in India, a model that costs $350 in US might cost $380-$390 here; so that is a big factor as well.

I appreciate your help.
Thanks:mrgreen:


----------



## Lunchbox (Dec 27, 2010)

canon s95 is probly the best pocket camera out right now, but i am not sure on the zoom


----------



## JClishe (Dec 28, 2010)

+1 on the S95. I have one and love it, and there have been some folks that have posted some pretty amazing photos with it.

The caveat here is that it's a compact P&S, so it's small. As in, fits in your jeans pocket small. For me that's exactly what I wanted, as mine serves as a backup to my 50D with the specific use case scenario of being able to carry with me on my person when I don't have the ability to carry my 50D around.

However if you're looking for a primary camera and being able to carry in your pocket isn't a requirement, you may want to look at the G12. From what I understand it's the same sensor as the S95, but in a larger body so it may be ergonomically more comfortable to use and has some additional features (such as a hot shoe, swivel LCD, etc). Purely from an image quality perspective though, the S95 and G12 are hard to differentiate.

Note that both will blow your budget though. If you have a hard stop at $330 you may be able to find a used S90 or G11 within your budget.


----------



## vipul20044 (Dec 28, 2010)

JClishe said:


> +1 on the S95. I have one and love it, and there have been some folks that have posted some pretty amazing photos with it.
> 
> The caveat here is that it's a compact P&S, so it's small. As in, fits in your jeans pocket small. For me that's exactly what I wanted, as mine serves as a backup to my 50D with the specific use case scenario of being able to carry with me on my person when I don't have the ability to carry my 50D around.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the valuable note....I saw the reviews and S95 really pawns all other models. Although, the price is seriously something that might put a serious setback on my pocket. I know it would be unfair to ask this but if I compare Panasonic Zs7 and S95, which will fair better (This might be an unfair comparison as one is travel zoom while the other is premium compact, but just interested to know).


----------



## DigitalRev (Dec 28, 2010)

vipul20044 said:


> Thank you for the valuable note....I saw the reviews and S95 really pawns all other models. Although, the price is seriously something that might put a serious setback on my pocket. I know it would be unfair to ask this but if I compare Panasonic Zs7 and S95, which will fair better (This might be an unfair comparison as one is travel zoom while the other is premium compact, but just interested to know).



We have recently made a comparison between the two cameras. Hope this could help you. 

Canon PowerShot S95 vs. Panasonic Lumix TZ10 (ZS7)


----------



## Julio13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Great zoom small to carry


----------



## mrpink (Dec 28, 2010)

Expand your budget and get a S95.










p!nK


----------



## usayit (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are going to expand your budget to cover the S95, you might as well as also consider the LX5.  I except for size, I much prefer the LX5 over the S95.  

* Wider angle lens
* Hot shoe
* Option for EVF


----------



## skyy38 (Jan 24, 2011)

vipul20044 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After being overwhelmed at dpreview, I stumbled across photoforum and found it suitable for me, a noob!
> 
> ...


 
Nikon P100

Nikon Coolpix P100 digital camera specifications: Digital Photography Review

Nikon Coolpix P100 Review Samples: dpreview review samples: Galleries Slideshow: Digital Photography Review

Calling this a "point and shoot' is like calling the Mona Lisa a good drawing!


----------



## zx7dave (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 on the LX5...best P&S I've owned. ISO to 12800, full manual/auto, shoots RAW. S95 is almost as nice, but smaller.





usayit said:


> If you are going to expand your budget to cover the S95, you might as well as also consider the LX5.  I except for size, I much prefer the LX5 over the S95.
> 
> * Wider angle lens
> * Hot shoe
> * Option for EVF


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you are going to expand your budget then you might look at the G12. Canon releases PowerShot G12 premium compact: Digital Photography Review
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-G12-Digital-Stabilized-Vari-Angle/dp/tech-data/B0041RSPRS


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2011)

All of which points up most *'which ________ is best'* threads wind up not actually answering the question.........because the only correct answer is...It depends. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> All of which points up most *'which ________ is best'* threads wind up not actually answering the question.........because the only correct answer is...It depends. :lmao:



Actually in this case that is not true.  The Phase One 645DF in program auto mode would be the absolute best Point and Shoot, it's just a bit out of the OP's  price range.  I would have suggested the Hasse, but it does not have a program auto mode, I don't believe. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

